# ati-drivers blocked by xorg-server?

## ReeferMac

FINALLY got a kernel running on my laptop, and I'm starting to configure the desktop environment. Machine has Radeon4100 Mobility graphics chips from ATI, so I figured ati-drivers was my best bet. Tried emerge -a, but got no love:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> blocks B  ] >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.0 is blocking x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.11
> 
> 

 

Any idea's? Do I need a different version of the X-server? 

Thanks.

- Mac

----------

## DONAHUE

stable  1.6.5-r1 is reputed to work with ati-drivers.

xf86-video-ati for the radeon gpl driver

----------

